# Military Watch Comp Poll.



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Please vote for the picture you like the best.*​
1. Bristol Type 192 Belvedere.514.71%2. I love the smell of defeat in the morning.514.71%3. Navigation.823.53%4. Not Forgotten.411.76%5. Rememberance.514.71%6. Russian Navigator.38.82%7. Time Bomb.00.00%8. Time To Stop.25.88%9. Pocket Watch.00.00%10. Stealth Rat25.88%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well the quality is superb, well done the 10 who did enter.

I'm still trying to work out the meaning of No 2 ! Very Sureal!









How long have I got to decide who gets my vote Roy?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yes, No. 2 is very challenging.







and quite beyond my limited brain









The Bic razor in Brian's scarf.....? Tin of Mangos?









Looking forward to the explanation!
















Well done everyone!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> How long have I got to decide who gets my vote Roy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll end it tonight.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Yes, No. 2 is very challenging.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The military link is Vietnam/"Apocalypse Now"/"I watched a snail crawl along the edge of a straight razor...etc."


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I guessed the film but had no idea of the snail refrence!









Someone has done some deep deep thinking


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Yeah, I got the film as well with that helicopter backdrop...

But I don't know "Apocalypse Now" _that_ well...I guess there is reference to Mangos somewhere in there as well...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

All good quality pics guys - my vote's in.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

Excellent quality all who entered, especially no. 9.









I have no doubt who my winner is.









No its not no.9.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

My apologies to Roy and everyone for not entering







. I just haven't had the time to put two thoughts together. I did look through all my pictures taken so far during this deployment, but couldn't find anything that showed a watch as anything other than a dot on a wrist.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I am very worried about the owner of the Airman


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I still haven't worked out the tin of sliced mango, don't know if I have to rent and watch AN, The Magic Roundabout, or read Heart of Darkness again







! The picture certainly reflects the amount of dope that was used on the set of the movie!

Lost in LA is very artsy, hope no wrist hair got burnt!










Nice pictures and some nice watches too, thanks everyone and Roy!


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2005)

JoT said:


> I am very worried about the owner of the Airman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope he wins it, absolutely superb, got my vote.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

My thanks to all that entered.

I'll close it when we have a clear winner.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Some great pictures, can't wait to see which one wins.


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Nice one guys !...wish Id took part now ,just voted seems Im not alone with my prefference....... All excellent pics tho , Roy can you set another Comp idea for us? ....please dont stop doin it ,Im sure the next one you do will get more of a response ,....even if I am a lazy arse numpty and dont enter its still fun to vote for the best piccy !


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Jolly good show, chaps!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

End of voting thank you.

The winner is : 3. Navigation.

Thnaks to all that took part.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well done N03 that's the one that I voted for, (sorry Jase) Just love b&w and the lighting idea was


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Congratulations to the winner, whoever it is.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yes, very well done


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Congrats No3









I voted for #1, great effect of the flag in the reflection. I think 'Time Bomb' deserved a few votes though, even if the bezel wasn't quite lined up









Thanks to the person who voted for mine


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

It's mine.

Thanks for the votes, friends. I feel a bit







.

My vote was on no 1 too. That took a bit of setting up.

And thanks Roy. It's good fun doing comps.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Nice one David


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Well deserved David


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I am very worried about the owner of the Airman


Me too !!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done David! It was a close shave but not close enough. Perhaps I should have used a Gillette









Oh and for those of you worried about my state of mind, my entry (No.2) was a hasty Thursday afternoon rush job before going away for a stag weekend, but don't worry, I'm all better now


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Well done David









Glad you're better Rich!









All pictures added to the Photo Gallery!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Even number 9 ?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

We could run this every month and the person with the least votes has to put up the prize for the next month, I'll throw in a free strap of some sort too. After all it does not have to be much, the fun should be in taking part.









The winner could also pick the next months theme.

What do you think ?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mat said:


> Congrats No3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Mat







If I had caught the house alight, with the sparkler. The shame of it, Firemen bursting through the kitchen door and seeing that mis-aligned bezel









Well done David, that got my vote









MIKE..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> We could run this every month and the person with the least votes has to put up the prize for the next month, I'll throw in a free strap of some sort too. After all it does not have to be much, the fun should be in taking part.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've changed your tune a bit...









A few days ago you were ready to give it all up....









Once a month sounds a bit too frequent for me....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Once a month sounds a bit too frequent for me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what the wife says too.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Once a month sounds a bit too frequent for me....
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> You've changed your tune a bit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but at least 10 people like them.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great idea.....PG's all right for prizes, ive seen his box
















Just kidding mate...









Maybe we shold make it the same prize? and pass it round...And a booby MA watch for the person with the least votes that they have to wear in public for a week


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Splendid idea but a month comes round a bit too quick for me too.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Umm like the idea but would having to stump up a prize if you loose put peolpe off entering?

I don't mind, as Jase says I've loads of crap here, anyone want a Slava


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Who is number 6?

Nice composition.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Umm like the idea but would having to stump up a prize if you loose put peolpe off entering?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is that we could have the same prize every other month with people deliberatly entering less than average photo to get rid of the item they just won.
















We better keep it as it is.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Congratulations to the winner







I was torn berween 3, 4 & 5 but eventually I voted 4.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I own up to No6 Stan, I just kept thinking rule of thirds


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I voted for you PG, nice watch, and nice picture.









Well, it is a Russian watch.!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I was gonna do a 69 shot but I thought they'd all do that, bugger we only got 1.

The watch was a gift from a very good friend from Warwickshire way!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I reckon you have good taste PG.


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

I voted for number 10, thought it was a nice B&W composition. I'd have expected more 69 pictures too, out of hundred RLT69 only one made it into the competition... Worth another Hommage I think!









[attachmentid=3639]

Now I've spent some time making the picture, I can have some fun with it. I can add your name, company name, a short message, it's the ideal gift! Contact me for details!























Now on a serious note, could we finally hear what that tin of sliced mango was about??!!!


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Good result and well done to the winner. (You got my vote too!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2005)

So it was you Rich you barmy sod!

The whole thing was so brilliantly surreal with the playboy bunnies etc and being one of my favourite films that you certainly got my vote for your twisted imagination.

Excellent.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Cheers Neil, it's probably my favourite film of all time! I prefer the theatrical version to Redux though which, to my (warped perhaps) mind adds more footage that only serves to spoil the original - although you do get to see a lot more of the Bunnies









namaste said:



> Now on a serious note, could we finally hear what that tin of sliced mango was about??!!!


The "Mango" scene begins when Capt. Willard, the Chief, Clean, Lance and Chef are in the boat (PBR "Streetgang") moored on the river bank at the edge of the jungle. Chef relates to the others a dream he's had:

Chef:

"I'm not here. I'm walking through the jungle gathering mangoes. I meet Raquel Welch. I make a nice mango cream pudding. Kinda spread it around us. Hey captain, I wanna get some mangoes."

Willard:

"Just don't go out there by yourself. You don't wanna go in there alone, unless you really know the territory."

Lance:

"Any poisonous snakes around here?"

Chef:

"F**k it! I'm gonna get some mangoes."

[Chef and Willard leave the boat and come face to face with a tiger!]

As it happens I also have a toy "Dougal" somewhere! I was going to give him some black stripes and make him into a tiger but he seems to have gone AWOL









In the true spirit of a budget remake I didn't have any mangoes so I used a tin of sliced peaches instead, crossed out peaches and wrote mangoes!

*"I LOVE THE SMELL OF DEFEAT IN THE MORNING"*

CREDITS:

Background by _Paintshop Pro, some ClipArt, Sellotape and cardboard_

Peaches (Mangoes) by _CoOp_

Razor by _Bic_

Bunnies by _Playboy_

Airman watch by _Glycine_

Brian the Snail by _my mum_

*No Mangoes, Bunnies or Snails were harmed during the making of this picture*
​


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm never gonna watch it in the same light ever again!


----------



## namaste (May 8, 2003)

Great stuff Rich, you definitely know your classics better than most of us. I'll never look at my RAZOR the same way again, and the trip to the movies with the kids to see The Magic Roundabout has just been called off!


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Very funny, Rich.







The snail carrying a razor is a bit surrealistic for me.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Rich -what purple haze have you bin smokin' with Dylan maaan?
















I got your references







. Sometimes I feel like the snail on the razor's edge







.

The standard of photos has gone up no end. Well done all.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Must've dropped some bad acid dude









Good to see you back Ian


----------

